# Pintaloosa



## Idyllic_equine (Nov 24, 2018)

10 yo Paint × Appy gelding. I know it's a big no-no to breed based solely on color, which I think is what happened here. I originally wanted to have him started on the barrel pattern. Is there anything about his conformation that screams "not a good idea!"? Does he have any advantages?


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Just want to say he's looking really good! I remember when your first got him and he looks like he's come a long way from then!! Keep up the good work with him


----------



## Idyllic_equine (Nov 24, 2018)

JoBlueQuarter said:


> Just want to say he's looking really good! I remember when your first got him and he looks like he's come a long way from then!! Keep up the good work with him


Thank you!


----------



## ThatRoanHorse (Mar 2, 2017)

I like him. Now, I’m not great at critiques, but I really like his shoulder, along with the withers area and overall top line. Nice and muscular! I can’t really tell on his front feet nor am I a farrier, but a picture without the bell boots would help. Also, I’m not sure if it is the way he’s standing or whatever, but it almost looks as if his back hooves point to the outsides, just a little bit. If you could get a picture of his back legs, squared, from directly behind and from the side, that would be awesome.

Beautiful boy, love his color. I don’t see anything major about his confo that screams ‘don’t ride him!’


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

This is an excellent example of a really good cross. The horse has really nice angles of shoulder and hip, good size to the hip, really nice set of the neck and length of neck, with head size that is in correct proportion. Short, strong looking back, short canons in front, longer in back. About the only thing I don't like is that his back pasterns are more upright than I like.


I think this fellow could do whatever that he is mentally well matched for.
Is he registered? As a half Appy?


----------



## Idyllic_equine (Nov 24, 2018)

ThatRoanHorse said:


> I like him. Now, I’m not great at critiques, but I really like his shoulder, along with the withers area and overall top line. Nice and muscular! I can’t really tell on his front feet nor am I a farrier, but a picture without the bell boots would help. Also, I’m not sure if it is the way he’s standing or whatever, but it almost looks as if his back hooves point to the outsides, just a little bit. If you could get a picture of his back legs, squared, from directly behind and from the side, that would be awesome.
> 
> Beautiful boy, love his color. I don’t see anything major about his confo that screams ‘don’t ride him!’


Yep, his hind toes do point outwards a tad but I've never noticed any issues with it.


----------



## Idyllic_equine (Nov 24, 2018)

tinyliny said:


> This is an excellent example of a really good cross. The horse has really nice angles of shoulder and hip, good size to the hip, really nice set of the neck and length of neck, with head size that is in correct proportion. Short, strong looking back, short canons in front, longer in back. About the only thing I don't like is that his back pasterns are more upright than I like.
> 
> 
> I think this fellow could do whatever that he is mentally well matched for.
> Is he registered? As a half Appy?


Thanks! As far as i know he's not registered but i plan on trying to get back to the owner who raised him, maybe i can find something.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Very nice horse, particularly commend that beautiful shoulder.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, if you get him registered as a half appy, you can set your sights on doing the chief Joseph trail ride. It's a bucket list item!


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

I'll echo 'nice looking horse'. If you want a critique, need better pic & different angles. Bellboots & light on hinds makes it difficult to tell about those bits...


----------



## Idyllic_equine (Nov 24, 2018)

I also got a picture of the line he has on his flank/belly, is that normal? I came on the forum a good 4 months ago asking about hind end stiffness and such, but it cleared up with a couple of weeks of just walking and trotting in hand and doing stretches. I still haven't ridden him because im afraid i haven't conditioned him well enough yet. The vet is coming the 3rd to do a lameness evaluation.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

that horse looks to be MORE than conditioned enough to carry you. Get [email protected]!!! you go! That is a 'using ' horse, for sure!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Agree with @tinyliny he's ready to be ridden.

He's looking much better than when you got him. I believe you said he'd been ridden a lot in a poorly fitting saddle. That muscle line along the flank is often well defined if a horse has been bracing due to a poorly fitting saddle. It may take awhile for that to change as he begins to use himself properly and develops other muscles.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Yeah, are you a particularly heavy rider, beginner that will be bouncing or such, or does the horse have body probs - aside from bit stiff in hind & previous ill fitting saddle? If not, go for it I reckon! I think it's great that you're being so conscientious - I think people should generally be a lot more so, regarding riding on an animal's back. But if you've given him a month or 2 to get over the muscle damage from the saddle, if he is fitter than he was, if you're not expecting him to be a high performance athlete, not wanting to rush into any major rides, just do it!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Did you ever figure out what was going on with his back? You were concerned about it. Did you have any chiro work done on him? His back is looking better.


----------



## Idyllic_equine (Nov 24, 2018)

tinyliny said:


> that horse looks to be MORE than conditioned enough to carry you. Get [email protected]!!! you go! That is a 'using ' horse, for sure!


That's good to hear for sure!


----------



## Idyllic_equine (Nov 24, 2018)

LoriF said:


> Did you ever figure out what was going on with his back? You were concerned about it. Did you have any chiro work done on him? His back is looking better.


The Vet came while I was in school to float his teeth and do a lameness exam(high school, yuck). When my mom gave me the report I was surprised it didn't have anything to do with his stifles as I thought before, from what I understand the torque from the saddle sitting down on his scapula and withers caused "subluxation" in his lumbar area. 
He was seen only once by the chiro, I didn't notice his topline begin to level out until after he started exercising again but I'm sure the chiro helped too


----------



## Idyllic_equine (Nov 24, 2018)

loosie said:


> Yeah, are you a particularly heavy rider, beginner that will be bouncing or such, or does the horse have body probs - aside from bit stiff in hind & previous ill-fitting saddle? If not, go for it I reckon! I think it's great that you're being so conscientious - I think people should generally be a lot more so, regarding riding on an animal's back. But if you've given him a month or 2 to get over the muscle damage from the saddle, if he is fitter than he was, if you're not expecting him to be a high-performance athlete, not wanting to rush into any major rides, just do it!


I'm 140 lbs, I should probably work on my seat a little before I start with him so I can make sure Im not doing anything to throw him off. No disrespect to his previous owners, but from a training perspective he's had no positive experiences with a rider or saddle on his back. These are photos of him at ages 6-9.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

OMG! poor baby. That's all I can say.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh that poor horse!

You really made my day. It makes me so happy to hear about a horse like this going from a bad situation to one with a caring and conscientious owner. 

He'll certainly have some bad feelings about being ridden, but if you get him feeling really good you'll be able to overcome those and show him it can be a positive and enjoyable experience. Good to hear the vet was able to tell what was going on with his back, and it is no surprise after seeing those pictures.


----------

